
Artificial Intelligence for Games (2009) [pdf] - lainon
http://lecturer.ukdw.ac.id/~mahas/dossier/gameng_AIFG.pdf
======
mynameisbahaa
using this google search pattern
"site:[http://lecturer.ukdw.ac.id/~mahas/](http://lecturer.ukdw.ac.id/~mahas/)
type:pdf" you will find other pdfs hosted on this directory like this:
[http://lecturer.ukdw.ac.id/~mahas/dossier/SzeliskiBook_20100...](http://lecturer.ukdw.ac.id/~mahas/dossier/SzeliskiBook_20100818_draft.pdf)

------
jungletek
Thanks for sharing this!

-An aspiring game dev

------
packetslave
What exactly led you to believe posting a pirated copy of a copyrighted book
on HN is okay?

